# Standardbreds



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

I agree that they are overlooked, saddlebreds too.


----------



## storm_ruckus (Feb 24, 2007)

I have a standardbred iv had him for 4 years i trained him while i was 11 and 12 BY MY SELF I MIGHT ADD and he doesntr really do his pacing anymore ( he was a 43 time winner) he LOVES to jump.. so much so i couldnt handle him at my old..old barn.... lol but not that i no i can handle him jumping.. he cant be ridden because he has COPD.. or heaves.. or lung infection.. whatever you want to call it 
But.......


I dont like standardbreds. i would preferably not own anymore... UNLESS they never raced and do not wabble or pace or anything like that. I also think the standardbreds that dont look like standardbreds look the best  heres one picture of my old man.


----------



## Secret_Ingredient (Feb 26, 2007)

I also own a standardbred X quarter horse and she is very will natured and just loves people. I agree though, MANY people either under estimate standardbreds or think they just don't deserve to live, which I think is unfair :!: My girl is onlt 15hh and can jump up to 3.9ft with a rider  I was also the first one to do barrel racing on her, but she is very willing to do anything, she learns how to do tricks very easliy which is sometimes* not good  But ya Pepper is one hell of a horse, here she is:

this picture is at a horse show  ovbi, first time we did a WHOLE course together :!: :!: :!: **** gurls you know who you are :!: 









me jumping her three feet for the first time(she HAD jumped over three feet before!!)











picture of the two of us last fall  












:shock: shes gunna be 8 this year  can't believe it :wink: 

shannon and pepper<3


----------



## Paddles My Man (Dec 9, 2009)

standardbreds are way overlooked
you can get on them after heaps of time off and they just are straight back into it, they are very nice looking horses and can also move better then some other breeds
just cause they wobble/pace sometimes is nothing, easy fix, i have been on a nonsb an she wobbled, i have also seen another breed wobble/pace


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

I love standardbreds. I've only worked with 3, but they are in my 'top 5 favorite breeds ever' list. I don't have one, but I would Not turn one down if I had the opportunity to get one.


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Yay, someone else on here with a STB/QH cross! I've been seeing a few more crosses like this around lately.

Starlite is STB/QH, I honestly think it is an amazing cross! She has a great mind - willing to do ANYTHING and VERY forgiving :lol: She also learns extremely fast! She needs more work on the flat, but she _can _do barrel racing, pole bending, jumping, trail courses, trail riding and she ground drives. She is very sweet, I just can't say enough good things about her.

































































After getting her, I've been dying to work with a full Standardbred horse! Can't wait until I get the chance  My mom and I are actually looking into getting a Standardbred when we get another horse.

Oh and BTW - sorry for so many pics! :lol:


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

At the disabled riding center I volunteered at we had a 22 yr old fully blind STB that was actually one of the best horses there. He was so incredibly trusting and kind. We could put any level rider on him and he was so forgiving and sweet. When he had to be retired at 26 they threw a party for Stormy.


----------



## kjs1redman (Apr 2, 2010)

I have a 5 year old bay STB geldin. He's my baby!!! He's good on the barrels and he is really Fast!!! He outran my cousins Registered QH thats a champion Barrel racer!!!! now thats fast. AND I LOVE GOIN FAST!!! He's smooth too!


----------

